# Manufacturer id?



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi everyone, I inventoried my stuff last night and have a few questions. I have some cars and engines that aren't apparently marked by the manufacturer. Some cars say made in Yugoslavia, some cars and an engine say made in Austria, and I have a brass engine that doesn't appear to be marked. Any ideas?
Luckily most everything else is in its box or says the manufacturer on it. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Post photos of the items in question on the HO forum. Someone will most likely know what they are. You won't be able to post pictures till you have made 10 posts.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yugoslavia, I'm going to guess that means Mehano; Fleischmann for the Austrian. Brass is anyone's guess -- maybe even a custom import.


----------



## Nik (Jan 17, 2018)

Those sound like having the possibility of being Bachmann, AHM, Mechano, Rivarossi... the list goes on. I've inventoried my collection that has some of these 'unknown manufacturer' cars. I've ended up labeling them 'NA' (not applicable) under the 'manufacturer' column until more information comes around.

-Nik


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The ‘Made in Austria’ engine may be Atlas that was made for them by Roco.


----------

